# Toper Cafemino Profiles



## bjtk

Hello

I'm new to roasting and would really appreciate people's thoughts regarding the 1kilo Toper.

I'm having fairly dissapointing results roasting a range of green including Brazil, Guatamalan, Ethiopian Colombian and Indonesian. I have experimented with charge temperatures between 150c and 185c, drum and cooling tray air-flow, speed of drying phase, flame control and shutting off the burner around 1st crack but I'm still getting rather boring results, which are sometimes quite bitter and unpallatable. I've had OKish results with blending for espresso but my lighter roasts seem way off. My roast times vary between 9 and 15 minutes depending on bean quantity and end result. I definitely don't really understand the relationship between air-flow and flavour development so if anyone has any thoughts about that I'd love to hear them. Also, can anyone explain how different bean varieties roast differently, ie. soft and hard, and how profiles might differ for each. Lastly, if anyone was willing to share a basic profile for the gas Toper, I'd love to be able to try something known to work to see if I can get a favourable result.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## coffeebean

Hi,

I have a Toper Cafemino (electric). I think 150 - 185c is a bit on the low side and if you are roasting 1kg at a time, 9 - 15 mins is probably not long enough either. Most of the beans I roast, I have the temp at around 220c and roast for 20 - 25 mins for a medium roast. If you are doing less than a kilo, reduce the time but keep the temp up and I'm sure you will have better results!!

Andy


----------



## 4085

If ever you want to sell it.......give me a nudge


----------



## coffeebean

dfk41 said:


> If ever you want to sell it.......give me a nudge


Not likely to be selling mine anytime soon but I am an Ambassador for Toper in the UK and can get you a good deal on a new machine if you are interested?


----------



## 4085

Thanks, but I was just hoping you would not solve your problem, spit your dummy out and gift it to me! Out of interest, what sort of price bracket do these fall in to?


----------



## coffeebean

The electric Cafemino is $5000 (US dollars) and the gas one is $5500 (£3318 and £3650 at current exchange rates). The machines are built to order by Toper and shipped from Turkey.


----------



## Kofe

coffeebean said:


> The electric Cafemino is $5000 (US dollars) and the gas one is $5500 (£3318 and £3650 at current exchange rates). The machines are built to order by Toper and shipped from Turkey.


Hello.

Can you still get hold of these roasters?

I'm in the process of looking into buying a small gas roaster.

Regards.


----------



## coffeebean

Hi @Kofe yes, PM me your email address and I will get details sent to you!

Andy


----------



## DavecUK

coffeebean said:


> The electric Cafemino is $5000 (US dollars) and the gas one is $5500 (£3318 and £3650 at current exchange rates). The machines are built to order by Toper and shipped from Turkey.


Is that including VAT Andy?


----------



## froggystyle

Would imagine the price has changed, being a 3 year old post?


----------



## coffeebean

@froggystyle - yes, it has changed! $6050 FOB ex-works price from Turkey (around £4122 by current exchange rate). Even with the import duty it comes in at just under £5000 + shipping cost. If you buy one direct from suppliers in the UK it will cost you £5900 including VAT and possibly shipping cost on top.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Would imagine the price has changed, being a 3 year old post?


lol, just noticed....


----------

